# Hyllus giganteus



## Harbinger

Think im the first one to post picks of these this year aint i 
Got my 2 pairs off Exopet this morning :2thumb:
Got a big adult pair and an only slightly less big pre sub adult pair 

1st pair female









































































Male


----------



## xerophere

They look amazing! Great pictures :2thumb:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Ohhh i can't wait till i get mine now!!! Roll on payday!!!


----------



## Harbinger

2nd pair

Female
































































Male





























Im going to be posting a lot more pics


----------



## Ninjaaa23

how much were they and were did you get the from: victory:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Ideal mate! I also found your clip! YouTube - Hyllus giganteus

This is why i hate monthly pay as i should have mine now!


----------



## brownj6709

Id love to get a jumping spider are these the biggest ones around? : victory:


----------



## pirez

Good pics and amazing creatures!
Cant wait to get my phiddipus audax!
:2thumb:


----------



## Harbinger

Thanks all for the comments, even the ones i missed in between the split second of me posting the second half 
I got them from Exopet, he was advertising them on the classifieds for £25 a pair, think he has only one pair left now. Anyway i switched to my better camera later today which has twice as many megapixels but the colour is a bit drab :/

Adult female




























Adult male























































Younger female


----------



## andy2086

Awesome!!! :no1:


----------



## deansie26

*pics*

great pics mate, would love a camera like that.
they expensive?


----------



## tarantulamatt

great pics mate really really nice:notworthy:


----------



## exopet

lovely pics mate, but you took the pics in your garden? I clearly saw a Dicentra spectrabilis (bleeding heart) in those pics.


----------



## Harbinger

Yep thats right, aside from obviously recieving my most wanted parcel in a long while we had VERY nice weather here yesterday, not a cloud in sight and very warm, think your right about the plant, its got heart shaped flowers right?


----------



## Corsetts

Your photo's are incredible!

Are you a pro photographer?


----------



## gothling

they are lovely, i love the big eyes, can't wait to get a setup that will let me take good pics of little critters like these.


----------



## burmman

there awsome, and some amazing pics!


----------



## Harbinger

Thanks all 
No im not a proffesional photographer, i take photography in sixth form and im going to do a course in college next year. My photography subject hasnt affected my photo's in any way though, ive always taken photo's just like, in the class we just use photoshop all the time (Basically cheating). As for my set up i just go for natural backgrounds and scenes, the background is the grass from my back garden and for lighting i just use that great big thing in the sky 
And my camera isnt a big DSLR but i just switch between using my Olympus IR-500 (Around 4MP and great vivid true to life colour) and my Samsung NV3 (Around 8MP but drab colour).


----------



## exopet

yeah, pink heart shaped flowers with a white drop shaped piece in the middle.

any luck breeding them yet or did you not try?


----------



## Corsetts

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> Thanks all
> No im not a proffesional photographer, i take photography in sixth form and im going to do a course in college next year. My photography subject hasnt affected my photo's in any way though, ive always taken photo's just like, in the class we just use photoshop all the time (Basically cheating). As for my set up i just go for natural backgrounds and scenes, the background is the grass from my back garden and for lighting i just use that great big thing in the sky
> And my camera isnt a big DSLR but i just switch between using my Olympus IR-500 (Around 4MP and great vivid true to life colour) and my Samsung NV3 (Around 8MP but drab colour).


Well, you have a very real talent there, however they're done :notworthy:
Hope you don't mind but I now have one as the background on my pc at home, it looks fantastic!


----------



## Harbinger

Of course i dont mind 
Ive got the last iamge of the small female as mine 
As for breeding i havent tried yet, i want the female to have at least one meal first, im real scared to be honest that the males going to get munched, i might just have a little try later tonight to see what happens.


----------



## exopet

you've got no problems with them eating each other mate, it is so easy a monkey could breed them (it's rearing the babies that is difficult)


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

exopet said:


> you've got no problems with them eating each other mate, it is so easy a monkey could breed them (it's rearing the babies that is difficult)


I just know i'm going to fail now! What size food will the young need?


----------



## Harbinger

As Exopet has said before Aphids and small and average fruit flies 
I just tried a little dummy run, let them run around together in the bath tub so i dont lose the skittish male 
They saw each other once in which they both raised their front arms and backed away from each other which is defensive behaviour from what i gather rather than mating, i'll give it a proper shot tomorrow when ive got more time 
Whilst putting the female back ive noticed her abdomen has gotten pretty dark, is this normal?


----------



## Harbinger

Never mind she was just wet 
Yes im a bit of a worrier as you might of guessed


----------



## Captainmatt29

Very pretty Spiders


----------



## exopet

seriously Cain, stop worrying,

just put the male in the females enclosure (so she isn't defensive) and watch and wait, it is that easy, they are extremely intelligent (similar to a dog) so if you move her she will be wary of what is going on.


----------



## dinan

lovely jumping spiders are they hard to get hold off


----------



## Harbinger

Yeah ive got plenty of time tonight so im going to give it a serious effort, ive heard so many succesful breeding stories with salticids but its just my luck with mantids messed up my confidence a bit 
I'll update this thread as soon as anything happens


----------



## gothling

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> Aphids


good time of year for it then, the gardens are covered in them!


----------



## Harbinger

Well as most probably know the younger female was eaten by a cricket the other day. I went to pair the adult pair again today, left them alone of under half an hour, came back home to find the male dead on the floor, i just have the pre sub adult male and the adult female left now.


----------



## GRB

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> Well as most probably know the younger female was eaten by a cricket the other day. I went to pair the adult pair again today, left them alone of under half an hour, came back home to find the male dead on the floor, i just have the pre sub adult male and the adult female left now.


That's a shame to hear you lost the male - but ehy did you leave them alone? To me, this is certainly why this attempt has not been successful 

I'm not trying to sound callous - it's just with Salticids mating behaviour is so complex, so amazing that the thought of leaving them to get on with and not taking a film, notes or something is almost unthinkable.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

I got mine yesterday and when i attempt to breed them i will 100% be watching them at it! Just the way they move is amazing so watching them breed will be class!


----------



## exopet

more available :2thumb::no1::2thumb:


----------



## pirez

exopet said:


> more available :2thumb::no1::2thumb:


Hmmm, should I? :hmm:


----------



## exopet

go on LOL!


----------



## joeyboy

exopet said:


> go on LOL!


oooh getting towards spring time, can't wait for your stock lists to appear.:whistling2:


----------



## Harbinger

Go for it, hopefully more people will breed them this time round


----------



## JurassicParking

*what temp / humidity* for them?


----------



## Brandan Smith

im in love again :/ lol


----------



## exopet

same conditions as orchid mantis 77f 80% humidity excellent ventilation.


----------



## JurassicParking

what do you keep them in?


----------



## geckodelta

exopet said:


> more available :2thumb::no1::2thumb:


do you have diardi yet?? :mf_dribble:


----------



## Carla46

Harbinger said:


> Think im the first one to post picks of these this year aint i
> Got my 2 pairs off Exopet this morning :2thumb:
> Got a big adult pair and an only slightly less big pre sub adult pair
> 
> 1st pair female
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Male


----------



## Carla46

Where can I buy one from please, any advice appreciated 🙏


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Carla46 said:


> Where can I buy one from please, any advice appreciated 🙏


Better to put a Wanted advert in the relevant Classifieds Section than posting on a ten year old thread.


----------

